# My slightly over-engineered permanent catch box



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

we all hate picking up ammo, me especially. So to make my life easier I wanted to build a large catchbox for my backyard to suffice for all my slingshot shooting needs, although not the prettiest, it is very strong and functional.

Here is what I built

As you can hopefully see, it has two hanging targets and a sloped floor that rolls the marbles to the front and into a plastic duct. They run down the duct and land in the bucket. How easy is that

Thanks for looking


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a great box have fun with it this will most def hold for ever 
Nice place you got ther
Cheers


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

looks really good, I don't think there is such a thing as over engineered, one persons needs are just different from anothers. some people want perfection and others need it, others just couldn't care. I definitely wouldn't mind owning a lekka catchbox like that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Tyrone; is there a such thing as an over engineered catch box?? Nah.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I want that so bad. Can you make a tutorial video on catch boxes or something I never get one right.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've seen several slanted floors on catch boxes to deposit ammo either in a trough or a recipient as you did....with a double axis floor. Very very nice. It sure beats crouching or fiddling with a magnet (I do both at the same time, adding a few old phardt grunts and groans and contortions... interesting to watch from the back my wife says). My dog barks at me when I do this too. I've gotta find a better way...you've inspired me.

Your spinner targets remind me of my innertube disks which refuse to wear out.

Oh! My catch box went to the toilet! My amigo the plumber had a half dozen brand new toilet tank float bulb thingeys he gave me for targets. They are polyethylene and refuse to damage. Dent a bit, yes. They make spectacular twirley gig targets suspended from the cross bar in my box.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice job ... should make shooting more fun ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

You know, if you fabricated a little trough you could get the ammo to roll all the way back to your shooting position. "Course, you'd have to bend over to pick them up, just sayin'..............


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely NOT over-engineered or overbuilt. It looks just about right to me. I would however suggest one improvement.... If that was my catchbox, I'd build a removable accessory squirrel feeder. The accessory squirrel feeder would have a string-activated flapper device to chase off any pesky birds that got in the way.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for your compliments. I've already shot one of my spinner targets in Half, whoops. The wooden targets are a little bit brittle so I might replace it with some paint can lids, should have a nice ring to them. Id seen a few other members catch boxes and thought I'd might as well do it right the first time. I especially liked you'llshootyereyeout's catch box so I kinda copied his sloping floor idea. So a bit of credit goes to him haha


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Naw--it's not over-engineered at all! In fact, you (and previously Chuck) have motivated me to install an elevated tilted floor so I can easily collect ammo from a chute too. My Harbor Freight shop magnet on a stick (with quick release trigger) is fairly convenient for steel, but I shoot lead too and your idea would be a welcome enhancement to my box. I'd like to try hanging a leather ammo bag/pouch from the chute to fill it directly. Or maybe I can install a flexible fabric or plastic funnel on the inside of my box that feeds a plastic Tygon tube at the bottom to deliver the balls to the outside of the box. My challenge will adding the feature while preserving the ease of box "takedown:"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43007-my-new-takedown-catchbox/?hl=%2Btakedown+%2Bcatchbox


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

calinb said:


> Naw--it's not over-engineered at all! In fact, you (and previously Chuck) have motivated me to install an elevated tilted floor so I can easily collect ammo from a chute too. My Harbor Freight shop magnet on a stick (with quick release trigger) is fairly convenient for steel, but I shoot lead too and your idea would be a welcome enhancement to my box. I'd like to try hanging a leather ammo bag/pouch from the chute to fill it directly. Or maybe I can install a flexible fabric or plastic funnel on the inside of my box that feeds a plastic Tygon tube at the bottom to deliver the balls to the outside of the box. My challenge will adding the feature while preserving the ease of box "takedown:"
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43007-my-new-takedown-catchbox/?hl=%2Btakedown+%2Bcatchbox


I really like the portability of that catchbox, looks easy to stick in the back of a 4X4 and set up in your camp. Looks nice, and with a sloped floor it would be very convenient to collect your ammo. I like your funnel idea for your catchbox, I think it would work really well once set up correctly. I just used a big sheet of thick plastic as the floor, and it rolls the marbles into a square plastic insulation tube with the cover cut off, it then chutes it into a plastic container hung outside.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

Lacumo said:


> Definitely NOT over-engineered or overbuilt. It looks just about right to me. I would however suggest one improvement.... If that was my catchbox, I'd build a removable accessory squirrel feeder. The accessory squirrel feeder would have a string-activated flapper device to chase off any pesky birds that got in the way.


Haha no squirrels over here in Australia, I could set up a kangaroo feeder but I think they'd be a little big to take with marbles 



Fletch said:


> You know, if you fabricated a little trough you could get the ammo to roll all the way back to your shooting position. "Course, you'd have to bend over to pick them up, just sayin'..............


I seriously considered that, I was thinking of using some 60mm pvc pipe I had lying around, but I don't mind walking up to collect them from the bucket, it's only 10 metres haha


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

AWESOME work!!! I've been wondering what others here do for catchboxes....

Mine is HUGE!!! Compared to a lot, But I also have to shoot down 20-30 feet of elevation....

Hmmmmmmm.....If I put the piping system where the shot rolls back to me UP IN THE TREES....

HOWEVER....If the projectiles are OVAL shaped....

Defeats the whole thing....

I am planning to cast some aluminum porojectile molds....

Just saying!!


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> AWESOME work!!! I've been wondering what others here do for catchboxes....
> 
> Mine is HUGE!!! Compared to a lot, But I also have to shoot down 20-30 feet of elevation....
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Yeah that's the one big problem with this catchbox, it only works for round ammo, I like shooting lead sinkers as well but the ones I've got are oval, so no rolling down the duct, oh well, still good for marbles and steel balls


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Very good box :violin:


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Full draw said:


> Thanks, Yeah that's the one big problem with this catchbox, it only works for round ammo, I like shooting lead sinkers as well but the ones I've got are oval, so no rolling down the duct, oh well, still good for marbles and steel balls


I'm thinking ovals (and maybe even my lead wadcutters) might work with my funnel idea. I have to find time to make a funnel from canvas and sew Velcro around the top edge. Then I'll contact cement the other mating pieces of Velcro to the inside of my catch box panels. If the tubing attached to canvas funnel outlet is pretty good size, I think that even non-spherical ammo might make it all the way to the collection tray or bag. I'll attach weights at the funnel to to tube connection, as necessary, to pull the canvas funnel taught.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

calinb said:


> I'm thinking ovals (and maybe even my lead wadcutters) might work with my funnel idea. I have to find time to make a funnel from canvas and sew Velcro around the top edge. Then I'll contact cement the other mating pieces of Velcro to the inside of my catch box panels. If the tubing attached to canvas funnel outlet is pretty good size, I think that even non-spherical ammo might make it all the way to the collection tray or bag. I'll attach weights at the funnel to to tube connection, as necessary, to pull the canvas funnel taught.


Yes I think that would work nicely with some tinkering, you would have to ensure that the lead feeds smoothly or the whole system could back up. If you try it, we wanna see pics ????

EDIT: I stuffed up the quote, fixed now


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Avery serious catch box to be sure!


----------



## Rock_slinger205 (Dec 30, 2015)

This is a pretty awesome idea. Nice job!


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Great ideas for catch boxes! I would like to have a permanent one someday but I went the other way and made mine as portable as possible. It only weighs maybe less than 5 pounds fully loaded (but can support up to 300 pounds according to the label) and folds up in seconds so I can take from room to room or outdoors - although I may have to weight it down on windy days. With legs extended, it sits at a decent height and offers a large shooting area. I got the idea because I've used these walkers for other projects such as outboard motor stands for another hobby-restoring antique outboards. with a bit of modification, the open structure allows them to span a barrel of water to test-run the motors.

I don't feel bad about denying someone a walker because a local mission store is like the used car lot of walkers, they must have 50 of them for cheap. This one was like new for $3.50 and I had the other stuff on hand (rope, towels, coroplast, cable ties) so the total cost was $3.50. I wanted sides and back to at least have a chance of capturing deflected shots but someday I'll make canvas sides and back to replace the coroplast.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 22, 2015)

goodflite said:


> Great ideas for catch boxes! I would like to have a permanent one someday but I went the other way and made mine as portable as possible. It only weighs maybe less than 5 pounds fully loaded (but can support up to 300 pounds according to the label) and folds up in seconds so I can take from room to room or outdoors - although I may have to weight it down on windy days. With legs extended, it sits at a decent height and offers a large shooting area. I got the idea because I've used these walkers for other projects such as outboard motor stands for another hobby-restoring antique outboards. with a bit of modification, the open structure allows them to span a barrel of water to test-run the motors.
> 
> I don't feel bad about denying someone a walker because a local mission store is like the used car lot of walkers, they must have 50 of them for cheap. This one was like new for $3.50 and I had the other stuff on hand (rope, towels, coroplast, cable ties) so the total cost was $3.50. I wanted sides and back to at least have a chance of capturing deflected shots but someday I'll make canvas sides and back to replace the coroplast.


That's a brilliant idea. I really like how portable and solid that catchbox/walker looks. Nice thinking


----------

